# red devil



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Wow, im a big fan of devils and midases, how big??? And hoe long did that take


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Wow, im a big fan of devils and midases, how big??? And hoe long did that take


 i would say the devil is roughly 7.0-8.0 inches long, i have had him since he was an 1.5" about 5 months now........ thanks he is by far my best fish, for personality funny mean mofo


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

he is awesome, very vibrant orange


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is a BEAUTY. That is definitely one of the best labiatum pics I've run into. that fish would give Drew's El Diablo a run for the money, only problem is yours isn't as big yet


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

where did you get a red devil here? i havtn seen one ever. awesome fish and awesome pics


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

damn that one is nice.. good work with him


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> where did you get a red devil here? i havtn seen one ever. awesome fish and awesome pics


 scrubbs i scooped the lil bastard up at petland on pemby







he was labbeled as a midas, but i was filled in by or non p buddy's about the devil/midas mix etc. The lil dude only cost $5.00 bucks also, it was a all around steel IMO here is a pic when he was small.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn you got yourself a super steal..beautiful m/red devil...nice mini-hump


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome man


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Very nice. I can't wait til my guy gets that big. He's about 4" now and really starting to grow fast. I have him divided with my FH in a 55g. Can't wait to see them go into full blown attack mode through the divider. (1/4" Acrylic)

Kevin


----------

